# Official Phil Jackson Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How about we put everything regarding the possible signing of Phil Jackson in here?

Here's something I just found from hoopsworld...

_*LA Lakers:* Do not be surprised if the Lakers hold a press conference next week to announce a hiring for their vacant head coaching spot. Sources close to the Lakers have told Basketball News Services’ Eric Pincus, that Phil Jackson could be announced this week. A source that has worked with Jackson on the bench confides he was told Jackson has an offer in hand from the Lakers that gives him basically everything he wants – an enormous base salary with incentives for the playoffs and the finals, and a hefty bonus for winning a title. Jackson is rumored to have been guaranteed a say in personnel decisions, possibly even the ability to overturn Mitch Kupchak. It believed Jackson is simply being prudent and exploring his options (described as making sure he’s looked at everything), but that despite a 6-hour meeting with the Knicks, and a nice phone conversation with the Cavaliers. Jackson has settled in on the Lakers and it could be official by the end of the week, barring a last minute “can’t refuse” monetary offer from another team, but its being speculated the Lakers would be willing to match the first year of any offer made to Jackson. _


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I hope it's true. I can't wait to see the mindgames he plays with Kobe and Odom.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, this was all pretty apparent weeks/months ago too. Good start to the Laker offseason. Hopefully Tim Grgurich comes aboard with Phil (along with Shaw and Rambis) as assistant coaches to help fix the defensive schemes that were completely lacking last season.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

If phil comes back it will be the wierdest thing ever......i like it tho


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man that's gonna be weird.. Look for Cook to probably be traded as Phil never would play him as it is.. no loss tho


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

_welcome back_ (mase two steppin in the backround)


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Sounds like Doc Buss is pulling out all the stops to get the guy he (and his daughter) wants. Being able to override Mitch's personnel decisions? Can't say that's a bad thing but will he have nothing but a bunch of Rick Fox's and Luke Waltons on the team? I hope not, but I think he'll know what's what and won't exclusively go after stiffs.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Man that's gonna be weird.. Look for Cook to probably be traded as Phil never would play him as it is.. no loss tho



when i heard phil could be coach again i was on board... if he gets rid of cook i'll be the first f*ckin mate


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmm...I have English tomorrow...maybe I'll have a poem...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Locke said:


> Sounds like Doc Buss is pulling out all the stops to get the guy he (and his daughter) wants. Being able to override Mitch's personnel decisions? Can't say that's a bad thing but will he have nothing but a bunch of Rick Fox's and Luke Waltons on the team? I hope not, but I think he'll know what's what and won't exclusively go after stiffs.


There are some indications that Jackson is looking for long athletics (draft and FA), defenders specifically. Maybe he isn't as blind with personnel choices as we thought. The supposed hiring of Grgurich supports all this too.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Um... I don't quite like the whole overturn Mitch thing, weren't we all complaining a few years ago about some of Phils personnel decisions? Ugh, what if he gets pissed off again and decides he wants to trade Kobe again?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Um... I don't quite like the whole overturn Mitch thing, weren't we all complaining a few years ago about some of Phils personnel decisions? Ugh, what if he gets pissed off again and decides he wants to trade Kobe again?


I read in Phil's book that a few years ago, the Suns offered Kidd and Marion for Kobe, and Phil was pushing for it to happen.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Um... I don't quite like the whole overturn Mitch thing, weren't we all complaining a few years ago about some of Phils personnel decisions? Ugh, what if he gets pissed off again and decides he wants to trade Kobe again?


I don't know how long Kobe has that no-trade clause in his contract, but if by the time it's over and the Lakers are still a terrible team trading Kobe should be a realistic consideration. If it makes the team better that's all that matters. Still, I'm saying for it to get to that point the Lakers would have to miss the playoffs or get swept from the first round a few times for that to happen.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I read in Phil's book that a few years ago, the Suns offered Kidd and Marion for Kobe, and Phil was pushing for it to happen.


What is even more interesting is that the trade was proposed after we had won our first title. If we had made the trade would we have 4-peated, or would have be 1 and done?

A 27 year old Kidd and 22 year old Marion for a 22 year old Kobe would be very hard to turn down.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

EHL said:


> There are some indications that Jackson is looking for long athletics (draft and FA), defenders specifically. Maybe he isn't as blind with personnel choices as we thought. The supposed hiring of Grgurich supports all this too.


I sure hope so. The way we were drafting while he was hear was clearly centered around Shaq being the focal point, with Kareem Rush and Brian Cook as the long perimeter assassins and Luke Walton being a stationary shooter/triangle cog. But that philosophy isn't going to work anymore with Kobe as the true focal point. The team should be built more with the transition game in mind, which will require some athletes and finishers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Locke said:


> I sure hope so. The way we were drafting while he was hear was clearly centered around Shaq being the focal point, with Kareem Rush and Brian Cook as the long perimeter assassins and Luke Walton being a stationary shooter/triangle cog. But that philosophy isn't going to work anymore with Kobe as the true focal point. The team should be built more with the transition game in mind, which will require some athletes and finishers.


 Good points. Phil is smart enough to know that he has draft different types of players, even under the triangle.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Locke said:


> I sure hope so. The way we were drafting while he was hear was clearly centered around Shaq being the focal point, with Kareem Rush and Brian Cook as the long perimeter assassins and Luke Walton being a stationary shooter/triangle cog. But that philosophy isn't going to work anymore with Kobe as the true focal point. The team should be built more with the transition game in mind, which will require some athletes and finishers.


He's going to have to model this team more like his early 90's Bulls teams. They were much more active and athletic than the mid 90's Bulls. We might have to press and force turnovers to become a more prolific offensive team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ESPN has published a report that Phil Jackson's choices are down to the Knicks or Lakers. There is an interview with Earl Monroe in the report in which he says that he's talked to a few people close with Phil and he believes that Phil has already made up his mind to return to the Lakers.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Link To ESPN


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basically he's coming here. There is no way he's dumb enough to goto the Knicks.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This all talk of PJ coming back makes me go. :krazy: Plus, Mr. Damien weren't you the one who was sick and tired of triangle? :boohoo:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> This all talk of PJ coming back makes me go. :krazy: Plus, Mr. Damien weren't you the one who was sick and tired of triangle? :boohoo:


When was this? When Hamblen was coaching? Uhhh....yeah...Hamblen coaching the triangle in the middle of the season is a little different than Phil Jackson coaching it in training camp...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

-D! said:


> Basically he's coming here. There is no way he's dumb enough to goto the Knicks.


I can't believe how many people actually believed he'd coach the Knicks. He may still turn us down but there's no way in hell he'd do it so he could go coach that team.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Phil supposedly doesn't like quick point guards so we can say goodbye to any chance of landing Felton. Who becomes the most likely Laker draft pick now?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Phil supposedly doesn't like quick point guards so we can say goodbye to any chance of landing Felton. Who becomes the most likely Laker draft pick now?


He prefers length/height and smarts over pure speed and athleticism, so that *probably* leaves out Felton. I'd bet it comes down to Deron or Jack, but knowing that Deron will be gone before Jack, I'd bet the Lakers pick Jack. There's an outside chance they pick Roko Ukic from Croatia, who's very tall (6'5"-6'6") and has a good wingspan.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

We've said this before but if (when?) Phil comes back they could make a big run at Marko Jaric and take a 4 with the lottery pick.

I'm sure we will also sign a has been veteran now too. Kevin Willis?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Phil supposedly doesn't like quick point guards so we can say goodbye to any chance of landing Felton. Who becomes the most likely Laker draft pick now?


A quick look back at PJs point guards of the past:

John Paxon
B.J. Armstrong
Ron Harper
Steve Kerr
Randy Brown
Derek Fisher
Lindsey Hunter
Gary Payton (fell in his lap, couldn't turn him down but didn't fit into the system)

Paxon, Armstrong, Kerr and Fisher were all mainly shooters. Brown and Hunter were defensive specialists that had 3-point range and Harp was a defensive-minded combo guard who could hit the perimter J. None of them were speed demons and none were spectacular ball-handlers. Damn, he may just prefer to stick with Chucky Atkins or Sasha Vujacic. :uhoh: Maybe not but I bet he looks for a veteran PG in free agency rather than go after someone like Ray Felton, who will have enough trouble just trying to adjust to the rigors of the NBA without having to try to learn to be the point guard in the triangle offense. I'm really hoping we go after some size in the draft anyway.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

"Damn, he may just prefer to stick with Chucky Atkins "



and you call yourself a Laker fan? How dare you. How darrrrrrrrrrrre you!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> "Damn, he may just prefer to stick with Chucky Atkins "
> 
> 
> 
> and you call yourself a Laker fan? How dare you. How darrrrrrrrrrrre you!


:laugh: Hey, I don't want to see it either.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Locke said:


> A quick look back at PJs point guards of the past:
> 
> John Paxon
> B.J. Armstrong
> ...


Chucky has some attributes that Phil likes in his PGs. He can shoot, he doesn't overhandle, he doesn't turn the ball over. However, he's not a very good defender, something Phil values at the PG position. He's small, something Phil despises. He's also not a very versatile player. Phil likes combo guards at PG, guys who can play either guard position and perform both roles. He did that in Chicago initially with Jordan and Armstrong. Then, he did it with Harper and Jordan. He did it here with Kobe and Harper. He'd much rather have a 6'3-6'4 PG that is versatile and plays like a SG.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd prefer a bigger PG anyway, height and length are some of the most overlooked aspects of good defenses in the NBA. Ideally you'd have a lineup of two guards 6'3"-6'6", a doberman SF in the 6'7"-6'9" range, and two near 7-footers up front at the 4 and 5. That's basically what the Spurs and Pistons have save for human oddity Ben Wallace.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cavs withdraw from Jackson chase

The Cleveland Cavaliers have stopped their pursuit of Phil Jackson after having preliminary talks with the former Los Angeles Lakers head coach, according to The New York Post.

With the Cavs out the picture, The Post says the race (to hire Jackson) effectively comes down to the New York Knicks and the Lakers.

However, Jackson's former teammate Earl "The Pearl" Monroe feels Jackson has already made up his mind.

"I've talked to a couple of people pretty close to Phil," Monroe told The Post Sunday. "It's a good shot to try to get him. In terms of his own legacy, I know he should go to someplace where there's a guy they can build around and become a winning team. I don't see with the Knicks they have that type of team in place at this point."

Jackson met with Isiah Thomas, the Knicks' president of basketball operations on April 25, and The Post claims another meeting is expected.

Jackson also reportedly had a meeting with Lakers' owner Jerry Buss in Chicago. And Monroe seems to feel the Lakers are the best coaching option for Jackson simply because they have a more talented team.

"I would like to see (Jackson) go out and coach a team that's competitive," Monroe said. "The team they (the Knicks) have is not as competitive. They need a couple more components."

[More in URL]


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> "I've talked to a couple of people pretty close to Phil," Monroe told The Post Sunday. "It's a good shot to try to get him. In terms of his own legacy, I know he should go to someplace where there's a guy they can build around and become a winning team. *I don't see with the Knicks they have that type of team in place at this point."*



Well that pretty much sums it up right there.... :banana: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Apparently, Dave Smith reported on the radio that the Lakers have offered Phil Jackson a $12M per year contract. I hate to say it, but...he's worth it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No coach is worth that much.. How much does Brown want? It's okay though because I wouldnt mind Phil back!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't care what they pay... i want phil back


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Its alot more comforting to see Phil J back on the sidelines again if he comes back...thats the sweetest part


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> No coach is worth that much.. How much does Brown want? It's okay though because I wouldnt mind Phil back!


9 championships is worth that much. With Phil comes winning. With winning comes sell-outs, happy fans and money for the franchise.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 9 championships is worth that much. With Phil comes winning. With winning comes sell-outs, happy fans and money for the franchise.



Bingo D


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm just hoping Phil will ensure the team gets regular practices, working on D first and foremost. And also not make dumb choices in the draft. 

Other than that, I'm more than glad to hear such news.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Jackson Closer to LA Return 

The Lakers are moving closer to rehiring Phil Jackson, sources have told The Post. One person with knowledge of the situation expects Jackson's official decision "soon."

As one Knicks insider said yesterday, "The Jeanie Buss factor is big."


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wonder how many of these insiders live in their parents basement.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> SEATTLE - There is only one place left to look now, one obvious move to make, and that would be to locate Phil Jackson and convince him to coach the Kings.
> 
> Yes, Phil Jackson would be interested.
> 
> ...


From sacbee. Link in Kings fourm.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't feel to comfortable that all these Laker positive articles are coming from the NY POST... not one other paper has picked up on this and that really doesn't sit well with me...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*as for the kings and phil....* 

As much as Phil is into his Montana home and nature and all that he loves great cities with culture...

he was lucky enough to play in New York, then coach in Chicago, and then in Los Angeles... going to a town like Sacramento would be a huge downgrade


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

shobe42 said:


> *as for the kings and phil....*
> 
> As much as Phil is into his Montana home and nature and all that he loves great cities with culture...
> 
> he was lucky enough to play in New York, then coach in Chicago, and then in Los Angeles... going to a town like Sacramento would be a huge downgrade


He's an man of great contradictions. He loves to get away from the "real world" and retreat to his Montana home but he also loves the glitz and glamour of the big cities. He was a very rebellious figure as a player but now he's the authority figure preaching conformity. I wouldn't out anything past that man.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Isiah Tomas says Jackson pondering situation

Isiah Thomas still isn't sure if Phil Jackson wants to return to coaching, so his search for a permanent head coach may take some time.

Thomas wouldn't say that he would wait around indefinitely for Jackson to make a decision among three choices: coaching the Knicks, the Lakers or not coaching at all, but it sounded as if he wasn't going to give Jackson any ultimatums. 

"He's trying to figure it all out in terms of does he want to come back and do it, "Thomas said. "He's a pretty deep thinker and he really does have a lot to think about. It's not just a money issue. There's a lot that I think he's kind of paging through. He'll take his time and you want the guy to take his time and make the right decision because when it happens, you want the commitment."

[More in URL]


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Knowing the types of players Phil likes (Long, athletic, multi-faceted) the kings would seem an odd choice.

Neither Mobley nor Bibby are the "big guards" that Jackson likes.

Peja doesn't exactly embody the player within the systems Jackson likes to run.

And other than the 4 spot... no one is a stopper.

I can see the Maloofs offering Jackson crazy money and him still turning them down. The Kings aren't Jackson's typical cup of tea. That said, if he is looking for a challenge, the Kings could provide one.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Adelman skeptical of Jackson talk









Rick Adelman, right, said of the Maloofs, who own the Kings: "I can't control what they want to do." The Kings' coach also said he hasn't spoken to team president Geoff Petrie, who's recovering from an angioplasty. 

The Kings met Friday afternoon at their practice facility to divvy up their playoff money and clean out their belongings.

A few of the players met with the media and made it clear that the topic of their ownership group making overtures toward former Los Angeles Lakers and Chicago Bulls coach Phil Jackson wasn't open for discussion.

Kings coach Rick Adelman wasn't at the facility but said Friday he would be disappointed to find out the Maloofs had indeed contacted Jackson's representative, Todd Musburger.

"The Maloofs have treated me so good and been so loyal to me," said Adelman, who has coached the Kings since 1998, "that if that did happen, well, I have been here seven years, and I'd be surprised. I think I deserve a little better than that. I can't control what they want to do.

"I haven't heard anything from anybody in the organization, so I'll assume I'm still the coach until I do. I'm still skeptical of the source of information, but if it happened, I'm disappointed. I haven't talked to (Kings president) Geoff (Petrie, who underwent an angioplasty Wednesday night) because he's trying to recover. But whenever there is something to talk about, he usually gets in contact with me."

[More in URL]

- For article's go to BugMeNot.com and fill in the site and you'll get a name and password


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.nj.com/knicks/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/111596076093920.xml 

Isiah says Jackson is out...I sure hope so. That's all I've heard lately about the situation...anyone know yet if he's signing with LA or not?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I really don't know what this fuzz is all about...

Phil is a winner?
Phil has 9 rings?
Phil will change everything?

Am i the only one to realize that Phil Jackson had 2 disastrous years in the Lakers helm the last 2 years he coached?

All of the sudden he is proped as the "best thing since sliced bread"... Come on, guys, who do you think he is... Pat Riley? 

:angel:


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

*PauloCatarino:*



> Am i the only one to realize that Phil Jackson had 2 disastrous years in the Lakers helm the last 2 years he coached?


Hun?  WCF and NBA Finals the last 2 years he coached, how is that disastrous?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GPS said:


> *PauloCatarino:*
> 
> 
> 
> Hun?  WCF and NBA Finals the last 2 years he coached, how is that disastrous?


WCSF in 03, actually. 

And yes, anything less than a title with Kobe and Shaq, and then Kobe, Shaq, Malone and Payton the next season, is a complete disaster.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil Jackson still trying to decide on return to coaching

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. (AP) -- Phil Jackson is still trying to decide whether he will return to coaching next season, and expects teams would want to hear from him by next month.

*``I've not made up my mind. Coaching is an option,''* Jackson told The Associated Press in an interview Saturday, adding that while he had set no deadline for his decision, *``by mid-June or by early June, people need to have answers.''*

The former Los Angeles Lakers coach said he wouldn't necessarily mind taking on a rebuilding job. 

``The two teams I've been with have been relatively set. I was in Chicago as an assistant coach when they were rebuilding. The Lakers had to practically rebuild all the time. The changes we went through in the first three championships with the organization were probably more than we went through in Chicago.''

Jackson said there were obvious advantages if he were to return to the Lakers, but also some disadvantages.

``I have a family here. I have a relationship with Jeannie (Buss). There are a lot of positive things. *There's also a big negative about not being here last year and the experience that led to the change with the Lakers. There is also that overall feeling.'' *

Although Jackson had some critical comments about Kobe Bryant in a book he wrote after leaving Los Angeles, he said Saturday he'd have no difficulty working with the Lakers star.

*``I think there is nothing but good feelings between Kobe and myself,'' he said.*

Jackson was delivering a speech later in the day at a fundraiser for the Positive Coaching Alliance, a national nonprofit group that encourages youth coaches to use sports to teach life lessons. He is a spokesman for the group. 

[More in URL]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This is beginning to concern me. We really need a coach in here well before the draft. Right now Mitch and the coach need to be scouting players together and all we've got right now is Mitch frolicking around by himself. "Mid-June" is way too late in my opinion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think Phil will be our coach. We could have him by...heck, tomorrow, if Dr. Buss let him have whatever ownership he wants. Phil deserves it, there's no way that JIMMY BUSS should have a higher position than Jackson. Jimmy Buss is a tool.

My new prediction is that Flip Saunders will be our next head coach.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Jackson doesn't coach the Lakers he won't coach any team this year. At this point it's just a bargaining issue with Buss. I still wouldn't give him ownership, but I would give him the $50M contract and title of President (so he can override that moron Jim Buss). Kupchak should be his equal though, Jackson having too much power would be bad.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This Jim Buss thing is killing me. I realize he's his son and all and he wants the Lakers to remain a family business, but GMs are supposed to have deep basketball knowledge and I'm not getting the feeling Jim has it, especially when I read he's comparing players to horses and crap like that. This is one of the top 3 biggest franchises in all of sports Dr. Buss is handing down, not a pair of cufflinks. I don't have a good feeling about where this is going.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~28541~2870488,00.html



> BEVERLY HILLS -- In his first public comments in two months, Phil Jackson spoke Saturday night at a fundraiser for the Positive Coaching Alliance about a coaching future for him that is positively uncertain.
> 
> Jackson admitted he has considered returning to the Lakers and made it clear that he was in no rush to make a decision. But most significantly he sounded like a man who is 50-50 about coaching again, much like his representatives have said all along.
> 
> ...


[More in link]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Phil Jackson: "(The Lakers') current roster is not appealing at all." 



> Phil Jackson says he is healthy enough to coach next season but hasn't decided whether to return to the NBA, much less to the Lakers, an assessment to be determined more on his timetable than anyone else's.
> 
> Jackson talked Saturday about a Laker roster that is currently "not appealing at all," and spoke of awaiting a vision of what his future holds while acknowledging teams will want an answer from him in early or mid-June.
> 
> ...


[More in link]

---------------------------------------

So he says he have an unappealing roster (which I agree with) but that they're still better than what they showed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Our roster isn't appealing but we have talent....uhhh, ok.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL @ that comment.. 

I say screw it.. Go get another coach..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Locke said:


> Phil Jackson: "(The Lakers') current roster is not appealing at all."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only shows how Jackson is a parasite...

He only coaches teams that are already in the crisp of greatness... that surely is the way to enhance your winning %... 

When will Phil take a challenge? I guess he is waiting to coach Duncan... :curse:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Only shows how Jackson is a parasite...
> 
> He only coaches teams that are already in the crisp of greatness... that surely is the way to enhance your winning %...
> 
> When will Phil take a challenge? I guess he is waiting to coach Duncan... :curse:


It's no secret that he wants that 10th ring. Personally I think Phil's best option at this point would be to see if the Rockets would be willing to fire Van Gumby and hire him. They've already got the center and the guard in place. All PJ has to do is lead them in the right direction and add a few more minor pieces along the way. I don't know why he's even entertaing the thought of returning to the Lakers. I think the only things that are keeping him interested are Jeanie Buss and the city of L.A. itself.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't have a problem with anything Jackson said there. This team was definitely more talented than 34 wins, and certainly guys like Brian Grant and Vlade Divac got no where close to earning their checks.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Am i the only one to realize that Phil Jackson had 2 disastrous years in the Lakers helm the last 2 years he coached?
> ?
> 
> :angel:


We went to the finals in one of those years and was a 55+ win team the other. That's not a disaster, this year was a disaster!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

IV said:


> We went to the finals in one of those years and was a 55+ win team the other. That's not a disaster, this year was a disaster!


If you remember correctly, the Lakers were getting burned by the Spurs in the first games of the series... then Payton got vocal and demanded a change in the coaching strategy, defensive-wise...

Guess what? Jackson, who was the coach, had no escape but to listen to Gary... and the Lakers conquered the Spurs...

I find it hilarious, and somewhat revealing...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Countdown begins for Jackson, Lakers










Phil Jackson returned Tuesday from an extended holiday weekend at his Montana home, moving toward a decision over the next two weeks that could have him trading in fishing rods and tranquil time for lengthy road trips, venomous crowds and seasons that last 82 games, possibly longer.

Jackson said last month he would decide on his coaching future by mid-June, if not earlier, setting up a countdown of sorts. 

A year ago, Jackson was guiding the Lakers toward a possible fourth championship in five seasons. They missed and that failure led to Jackson's departure and, after a 34-48 season, the Lakers' departure from elite status.

But the Laker world spins in unusual ways, and there was Jackson meeting recently with General Manager Mitch Kupchak to assess the Laker roster, a get-together labeled as productive but without a job offer for Jackson.

Then there is the Jackson-Kobe Bryant issue. They finished their previous association on a sour note and although they had a casual phone conversation last month, Bryant, back from vacationing in Europe, is said to be reluctant about a face-to-face meeting.

According to a source close to Bryant, he is concerned that if he and Jackson meet, and Jackson does not take the Laker job, Bryant will be singled out as the reason. Bryant would meet with Jackson if Kupchak or Laker owner Jerry Buss asked him to, but Laker officials have said Bryant would not play a role in the selection process.

Team sources said Bryant would already have voiced concerns about Jackson if he had any. "I think he and Kobe have to discuss what were the differences," said Magic Johnson, Laker vice president and minority owner. "It was more little things. They can get over those little things. I think what they've got to do is have better communication and have a no-press policy, like we used to have. If they have a difference, just settle it between them and don't involve you [media] guys because that hurts everything."

If the next Laker coach is Jackson, what will change?

"First of all, he brings a discipline," said Johnson, who also serves as an NBA analyst for TNT. "I felt that we were not disciplined enough to play defense night in and night out. First, you make them be disciplined and add that defensive side. Then we also got killed on the boards.

*"We scored with anybody. Scoring was not the problem. Our defense was just horrible. He brings instant credibility, a guy that teaches defense first."* Meanwhile, the Lakers continue with a structure similar to the one in place when the regular season ended.

[More in URL]


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> He brings instant credibility, a guy that teaches defense first.


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wasn't offended by his comments. I find the roster to be very unappealing. I like Kobe's reasoning for being reluctant to meet face to face. He's tired of getting blamed for everything :laugh:


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Ok i am new to this board so i cant find the link but do any of you guys remember maybe like 4 months ago, there was a radio interview with Winters and (this is mostley second hand info) he was saying that this laker team is way more athletic and would fit better in the tri? And something else about shaq constantly demanding the ball so it was hard to run the offense correctly like it was meant and this current team can? does anyone else remember hearing anything like that or close to it?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

First off Welcome MR.. And yes I remember that about Winters..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Our roster isn't appealing but we have talent....uhhh, ok.


There are ways to make it more appealing. A decent GM should be able to transform this team into a solid 45-50 win team with some deft moves.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I remember the interview as well.

But it wasn't based on Shaquille that he thought that the team would be better served running a version of the triangle he was speaking too.

He was talking about the non Kobe/Shaq players. Guys like Fox, Fisher, Malone and Gary were all not athletic enough to dominate like they were.

Having an established post presence that allows the triangle to move around and demands a double at its apex is what the triangle is most effective with.

That said, I don't know why the Lakers are pushing for Jackson so hard.

It clearly paints them into a corner.

With Phil Jackson comes HIGH HIGH expectations. Of the current make up of the team, only one player (Kobe) is used to consistently living up to high expectations. The rest haven't proven they are there.

What if... Jackson comes... and these young players (as most young players do) struggle to pick up the offense? 

What if the team struggles?

What is the recourse?

This is the standard by which coaching is judged right now. And if he fails... what does it say about the state of the franchise?

The Lakers decided to move into a new era. Bringing in a piece of the past may make a bigger hole in that effort.

There is plenty of "defense first" quality coaching available. 

A guy like Nate McMillian has done wonders for Seattle. He also has put his star players (Allen) in position to excel. By in large, going back to the past to secure a new future carries with it all the baggage and distractions that this franchise longed to move away from.

What if Kobe and Phil (as coaches and players often do) yell each other on the sideline? Imagine the drama! 


Point being, the longer that Phil is associated with the Lakers... then the past is associsated with THIS team.

Offense ISN'T this teams problem... it is defense. And there are more than a few coaches who will emphazise this.

Hell, you could get Scott Skiles for pennies on the dollar in comparison to Phil Money.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Most recent article from L.A. Times on this subject

Phil and Kobe, a Love Story?

It's hard enough to believe Phil Jackson might take the Laker coaching job. However, without a satisfactory meeting with Kobe Bryant, can anyone imagine Jackson coming?

And if Jackson has gone halfway, asking to meet, and Bryant doesn't want to, as sources told The Times' Mike Bresnahan, that doesn't sound too constructive.

To be sure, Bryant is entitled to be angry and Jackson owes him an apology for selling him out in his book. Jackson can't claim to have been misquoted so it should be something honest such as, "I was really upset at the time."

Bryant should not worry about getting blamed if he meets with Jackson and Jackson turns the job down. Of course, Bryant would be blamed. He'd also be blamed if he doesn't meet with Jackson. If he hasn't figured it out yet, Bryant will be blamed for anything that goes wrong with the Lakers.

His image within the league has been completely trashed. Last week Andrew Bogut, the University of Utah center who isn't even a rookie yet, dared to rip him, telling the Washington Post's Mike Wise, "Kobe is probably one of the guys that, everybody knows it, he's got that cocky arrogance to him, everything has to surround around him the whole time. Otherwise, he doesn't function."

The only thing that will save Bryant is winning games, and the only one on the horizon who has a ghost of a chance of helping him do that is Jackson.

The question isn't how Bryant got to this point, but how he's going to get out.

Moreover, if they do sit down, Bryant would find that this time it would be different.

Their first time around, Jackson's primary task was to jam Bryant in line behind O'Neal. This time, Bryant would be Jackson's first concern.

Take the meeting, Kobe. You need this guy. Otherwise, get ready for more of the same.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

not appealing.....alot of talent....that dont even make sense....thats like saying...hey guys sasha will be an all star one day......but not in the NBA :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> not appealing.....alot of talent....that dont even make sense....thats like saying...hey guys sasha will be an all star one day......but not in the NBA :biggrin:


It does make sense.

I mean, its obvious that the Lakers have talent. Odom, Kobe, Butler, they are all talented players. But I would be wary of coaching this team if I was Jackson. They are talented players, but not the right players.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> Most recent article from L.A. Times on this subject
> 
> Phil and Kobe, a Love Story?
> 
> ...


These LA Times articles are too funny. 6 months ago it was "No chance of Phil coming back, as anyone who read his book knows he can't coach Kobe Bryant". Now that it seems inevitable Phil is coming back, we have the LA Times backtracking with "Well, it's hard to imagine Phil coming back, but he probably will, and Kobe should thank him".


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Here's my latest Laker Report:

*link*

Enjoy!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I think Phil Jackson is overrated, but the zen master had better sign with the Lakers or else, Buss will look like a fool for wasting all this time.


----------



## gumpware (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Eric,

Nice article, as usual. Since Scott Skiles may be available, would/should the Lakers consider him for the job? He can be difficult to work with, but he is one of the top minds in coaching, as far as X's and O's are concerned.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

My preference if we could not get Phil would be Larry Brown, then Nate McMillan.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*



thekid said:


> My preference if we could not get Phil would be Larry Brown, then Nate McMillan.


My preference after Phil is Pat Riley but he'd probably rather coach Miami than LA. Then Mr. Brown's philandering ***. Then McMillan. I like the way Nate's teams play.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I just want to know if he will or if he wont, so that way the Lakers will know if they need to look elsewhere for their next coach.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Can there be a coach more wrong tha Jackson for this team????

For one,is he planning on scrapping the triangle??

And is Kobe ever going to believe in the guy after the book?

Nate Mac is the man..He gave San Antonio all they could handle without Rashard Lewis...Need i say more.??


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Update - Skiles signs extension with the Bulls - Phil likely to announce Thursday on ESPN - leaning towards a return to LA.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I really think that if phil doesn't come to the lakers, our offseason will be horrible.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

so Phil Jackson not coming to the Lakers, but Larry Brown leaving the Pistons and joining the Lakers. The lakers will still be horrible?


Drk Element said:


> I really think that if phil doesn't come to the lakers, our offseason will be horrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Uhhh, yeaaahhhh....I doubt he announces his intentions on CHRIS MEYERS'S show.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Anyone who says Phil Jackson doesn't have an incredibly huge ego is nuts. Announcing his decision on a show, during the NBA Finals? Christ, what happened to the small and simple press conferences at Staples? I wonder if it's more Jerry Buss' ego or Phil's. Either way, damn, it's really overdone. 

In fact, I'm dedicating a new avatar to Mr. Jackson himself.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*



EHL said:


> Anyone who says Phil Jackson doesn't have an incredibly huge ego is nuts. Announcing his decision on a show, during the NBA Finals? Christ, what happened to the small and simple press conferences at Staples? I wonder if it's more Jerry Buss' ego or Phil's. Either way, damn, it's really overdone.
> 
> In fact, I'm dedicating a new avatar to Mr. Jackson himself.


Wait, don't forget about when we had the press conference in which Kobe *signed* his contract on live national television. Everything that involves the Lakers always receives way more attention than it should. This Phil thing has become absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I would much prefer Larry Brown, but given Browns history (which looks like its repeating itself), I wouldn't feel comfortable. Jackson hasn't won without a lot of talent. Brown has won with just about every type of team, he brought the Clippers to the playoffs, outcoached Phil Jackson and destroyed the star studded Lakers team en route to the NBA Championship. Hes the best Xs and Os guy in the league, but I can't imagine that he would stay long enough to bring this rebuilding Lakers team to a championship. But you never know, the guy loves Kobe and has said that he would love to coach him. Jackson needs to stop beating around the bush. The Lakers need a coach next season, I don't think that Brown will coach the Lakers. He said that if his health permits him, he'll stay with the Pistons. He may have worn out his welcome and may have intentions to jump ship. But I'm only going to go with what has been said. If either Brown or Jackson doesn't coach next season. It puts a huge damper on the offseason.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

come on phil...come to...the lakers


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

i would love larry brown.

phil jackson hasnt really won without an amazing team so i dno


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Expect Phil back to LA - though I don't know for sure.

The announcement will likely come on Thursday on ESPN.

Then the debut of a national Fox Sports Net show - Chris Myers will have him on Sunday for an interview.

Remember the Lakers are partnered with Fox - so it makes a lot of sense that Phil would help debut the show with a bang.

Also Myers and Phil did an hour together each week a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach - or Not (cripes)*

How's this for climbing off the fence?

*link*

Hopefully I don't haley myself in the process 

My source is backtracking and I'm trying to figure out why.

Says Buss and Kobe in Italy - Kobe not happy - Brian Shaw may be the alternative.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

congratulations if its true, hopefully he and kobe will get along with everyone else this time.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

agh. Link doesnt work for me.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

nor me


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

it worked when i posted on it, just said that a reliable source said that jackson would be the laker coach barring any huge setback.

My huge setback has a first name, and its K-O-B-E


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

I wonder if they found out that their "source" wasn't credible and just took the story down. I'm not seeing it reported anywhere else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

Someone must have phoned in this phony rumor. Listen when a reputable sports new site says that it's official, I'll believe it.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



PC Load Letter said:


> I wonder if they found out that their "source" wasn't credible and just took the story down. I'm not seeing it reported anywhere else.


either that or my huge setback has a second name, its B-R-Y-A-N-T


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



hirschmanz said:


> either that or my huge setback has a second name, its B-R-Y-A-N-T


Maybe you need to quantify your posts with "in my opinion." That might help.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

Brian Shaw? Umm.. Psh..


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

You're right, and thats all in my opinion. In fact, most things I say are in my opinion.

But I will tell you no lies about how I feel about kobe.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

i hope he comes, if he doesn't our offseason has come to a bad start.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

3 Things.

1.) Why would Phil Jackson be making such an announcement on ESPN? If one does such a thing, doesn't the team usually put the PC together?

2.) If Phil comes here and it doesn't = results (i.e. making the playoffs and advancing in them) then where does the team go from there? Wouldn't that be the worst statement the team could make? We are getting Phil to bail us out. Isn't that like an admission that the vision went tragically wrong?

3.) More realistic is Phil announcing that he will remain retired. Kobe's not "happy" about it? What happens when the franchise player gets "unhappy" in LA? 

From recent history it means he demands a trade when things don't go his way.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

ESPN, ESPNEWS.. same difference really :laugh:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*



LoyalBull said:


> 3 Things.
> 
> 1.) Why would Phil Jackson be making such an announcement on ESPN? If one does such a thing, doesn't the team usually put the PC together?


maybe his announcement is to not coach
didnt Kobe do his PC on espn last summer 



> 2.) If Phil comes here and it doesn't = results (i.e. making the playoffs and advancing in them) then where does the team go from there? Wouldn't that be the worst statement the team could make? We are getting Phil to bail us out. Isn't that like an admission that the vision went tragically wrong?


the vision didn go tragically wrong we freed up space and have room by getting rid of an aging, injury prone center who wanted to run our best player out of town...

so we didn't keep Phi? that was posibly a mistake... those things happen... you should know that far greater mistakes have been made BULLSFAN




> 3.) More realistic is Phil announcing that he will remain retired. Kobe's not "happy" about it? What happens when the franchise player gets "unhappy" in LA? From recent history it means he demands a trade when things don't go his way.


well now that Shaqs gone we don't have a player that demands trades and speaks to his coaches and teammates thru the press (well... expect for Chucky Atkins)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



Drk Element said:


> i hope he comes, if he doesn't our offseason has come to a bad start.


Are you really that gung ho on jackson??? I would think nate macmillan would be your first choice....he took a pretty average team pretty far with an injured Ray Allaen and no Rashard Lewis...

It will be interesting to see what jax can do without 2 megastars..

Where did Brian Shaw come from?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

Brian Shaw is a former/current assistant coach, and very well respected by a lot of players, including Kobe. Has a good understanding of the game from the little I've seen of him off the court as a coach. 

That said, Jackson is Plan A, B, and C, and maybe Shaw is Plan D.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

If Kobe is the reason Phil isn't hired I will be throughly pissed to the point where I would consider booing him during Laker games I attend. That's ridiculous considering he already said he'll be ok with whoever.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



Jamel Irief said:


> If Kobe is the reason Phil isn't hired I will be throughly pissed to the point where I would consider booing him during Laker games I attend. That's ridiculous considering he already said he'll be ok with whoever.


I think the source was poor on both accounts Jamel. I wouldn't take that as something good enough to wipe your backside with.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



HKF said:


> I think the source was poor on both accounts Jamel. I wouldn't take that as something good enough to wipe your backside with.


Definitely. But if that's true, that's a major red flag. As in, well, trade him?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

I'm not putting stock into it either, but if true, its a HUGE problem.

Not even in the sense that he doesn't want him, Phil broke a trust in writing the book. But don't give yourself good PR and tell everyone you'll welcome him back in open arms and then run to Buss and demand he not be hired.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



Jamel Irief said:


> If Kobe is the reason Phil isn't hired I will be throughly pissed to the point where I would consider booing him during Laker games I attend. That's ridiculous considering he already said he'll be ok with whoever.


i think kobe is caught between a rock and a hard place with this one..

On one hand I cant imagine him ever really trusting Jackson.On the other,he has to keep up the good PR and squashing jackson publicly will not help his image.

I admire jackson,but always felt his biggest strength was managing egos..I would think a fresh start(somewhere else) would serve the team better,but thats just my humble opinion


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

Hey guys - sorry about the confusion.

I had 100% confirmation - and then boom something unexpected ten minutes later went and threw things out of whack again.

I can't go into it in too much detail.

It does pertain to Kobe not wanting Phil - but I think it's deeper and may have to do with Dr. Buss having his eye on someone else who he thinks is attainable despite some significant complications.

I"ll have more soon - but not until I can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



emplay said:


> Hey guys - sorry about the confusion.
> 
> I had 100% confirmation - and then boom something unexpected ten minutes later went and threw things out of whack again.
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me it's Flip Saunders. If it's someone in the Riley-Brown mold, that's one thing. I'll even accept Nate McMillan because I like his style. I don't want a guy with no experience like Shaw, though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*



emplay said:


> Expect Phil back to LA - though I don't know for sure.
> 
> The announcement will likely come on Thursday on ESPN.
> 
> ...


 The same logic with the Fox and LA relationship was used for the Boozer trade. Explaining why Jack Haley was so convinced that the deal went through. I bet he's not coaching next season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



> It does pertain to Kobe not wanting Phil - but I think it's deeper and may have to do with Dr. Buss having his eye on someone else who he thinks is attainable despite some significant complications.


smells like Larry Brown or Nate Macmillan to me...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



truth said:


> It does pertain to Kobe not wanting Phil - but I think it's deeper and may have to do with Dr. Buss having his eye on someone else who he thinks is attainable despite some significant complications.
> 
> smells like Larry Brown or Nate Macmillan to me...


Attainable and cheap. Remember, Buss does not like to spend alot of money, especially on coaches. I'm sure he hated giving Phil $6 million per year a few years ago. I hope money isn't the deciding factor in this decision.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



Pinball said:


> Please don't tell me it's Flip Saunders. If it's someone in the Riley-Brown mold, that's one thing. I'll even accept Nate McMillan because I like his style. I don't want a guy with no experience like Shaw, though.


man, if we get Shaw, our offseason is at a horrible start.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*



Drk Element said:


> man, if we get Shaw, our offseason is at a horrible start.


yeah ill say


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Actually PJax will announce his intentions on ABC pregame.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/basketball/11851696.htm



> A year after he coached in the NBA finals, *Phil Jackson is scheduled to be a guest on ABC's half-hour pregame show today,* the network said Wednesday. *Jackson also could appear at halftime of the Detroit-San Antonio game.*
> It will be Jackson's most significant interview since he returned from a six-week vacation to Australia and New Zealand in late February and comes about a week before the mid-June deadline he gave for reaching a decision about his coaching future.
> 
> Jeanie Buss, Jackson's longtime girlfriend and a Los Angeles Lakers executive vice president, said the ABC interview had been arranged over the past couple of weeks but that Jackson would not be revealing his plans.
> ...



Boy, this guy really loves attention and taking focus away from the Pistons-Spurs matchup.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I just think it would be stupid for him to announce he came back to the Lakers on there.. Or he could mention the contract talks have stalled, he's not coming back, etc. etc.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Jackson May Detail Plans










* A Laker source said Jackson is on the verge of returning to the team he led to three NBA titles before his ugly divorce from player/unofficial GM Kobe Bryant and owner Jerry Buss.

* But a source at SFX, the management agency that handles Bryant, among many other athletes, flatly shot down that story.

That source said Brian Shaw, current Laker assistant — and Kobe ally — is in line to become the new Laker coach.

The SFX source pointed out that Bryant and Buss are in Italy together, hatching plans to elevate Shaw to the top Laker spot.

Shaw is currently in Chicago for the pre-draft camp along with GM Mitch Kupchak.

Shaw's agent and lawyer, the L.A.-based Jerome Stanley, contacted Shaw yesterday and told The Post that Shaw knew nothing about the story. But Stanley also indicated Shaw's situation could change.

Arn Tellem, head of SFX, had not returned a call as of last night to talk about the story from the Kobe angle.

* Meanwhile, it's known the Kings and Blazers have approached Jackson — but that the Blazers have no shot.

* Two weeks ago, Todd Musbuger, Jackson's agent, said the Lakers and Knicks were the only teams still in the Jackson hunt — with a third option being that Jackson takes another year off.

* Finally, despite the fact that Larry Brown — with three years left on his Piston contarct — is almost certain to wind up a president of the Cavs, his name still keeps surfacing in regard to the Lakers and Knicks coaching jobs. 

[Interesting..  ]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I really wouldn't mind if the Lakers decided to go in a new direction away from Phil and the triangle and all that, but B. Shaw? I don't know, I have my doubts. He's always seemed like head coach material to me, I'm just not sure if he's ready for this.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

Also, Larry Brown is a long shot. The Lakers would be taking a huge risk in not getting Phil, Flip or Nate in going after Brown since he has to check himself into a hospital after the season's over. But if Shaw is the backup plan and they're comfortable hiring him then I guess waiting for Brown is a good idea.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Laker Report: Phil Jackson to Announce Intentions?*

I really dont think Larry Brown is as longshot as some think..


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Phil Jackson to be Named Laker Coach*

I just hope we can an experienced coach, not someone like Shaw.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Official Phil Jackson Thread (Phil to Annouce intentions?)*

I'd love to see Shaw on the courtside but not as a coach. He should get more experience as an Assistant.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Phil Jackson Thread (Phil to Annouce intentions?)*

We might as well be the sources for Lakers news. I'm tired of this BS inside info.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Official Phil Jackson Thread (Phil to Annouce intentions?)*



-D! said:


> We might as well be the sources for Lakers news. I'm tired of this BS inside info.


man i hear ya.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Latest from emplay*

On clublakers, a guy got on the phone with eric, eric does not have internet access this afternoon for some unknown reason. Eric said that he has four independant sources saying that Phil Jackson will *not* be the Lakers coach. He also has another source saying that Jackson will announce at the pregame show that he is *not* in line for being the lakers new coach. This is all what eric says, i hope he is wrong.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

I could care less quite frankly.. Especially if there's a lockout which I expect!

If it's true you can be 100% sure Kobe is getting blamed..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Latest from emplay*



Brian34Cook said:


> If it's true you can be 100% sure Kobe is getting blamed..


Basically, but what else is new?
Even if emplay didn't break a story about Kobe not wanting Phil, the media still would've blamed him anyway so I don't really care about that.
Actually, even if Phil was hired, the media would've said something like "The Lakers had to do it because they needed someone to discipline the bad-mannered, out of control, 'uncoachable' Kobe". 

I hate the media.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

How amazing...

Its kind of funny that in the absense of an accusation we already have spin control (once again absolving Kobe of any/all responsibility).

Suffice to say, one can conclude that Kobe's presence (and his rumored unhappiness about Phil) played a part in Phils decision (if such is the case.)

That said, the media is only hated when they offer an opinion contrary to what one wants to hear.

Phil was (is?) the wrong choice for a team that has decided to move forward into the future.

His presence only bring reminders of an unwelcome past and unsavory burnt bridges.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

I agree the Lakers need to move on. I would have been shocked to see PJ return the Lakers other then an administrative role but heh strange things happen.

THe question if isn't Jackson does Shaw become the frontrunner? I guess Buss would return to his roots of keeping the cost of the coach down by promoting guys within the organization


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

Quite Frankly, this makes me extremely nervous if it is true.

I'm not entirely convinced that Jackson will be able to do something with this team. He has never done anything with a team of lesser ability which would have made me a bit hesitant. Plus, his relationship with Kobe has been rocky, but that is besides the point. 

What makes me nervous is that hiring a good coach was a priority in this offseason. This team doesn't have a clear direction as to which way its going. I was really hoping for Larry Brown, but tahts quite a stretch. Now, I'm just afraid that the Lakers won't be able to find an experienced and proven coach. If the Lakers really have spent that much time and effort on Jackson only to have him not sign, its a blow to the offseason, unless the Lakers have an alternate in mind (like Flip Saunders, Larry Brown, or something). It scares me a bit beause the Lakers are not the only team looking for a new coach, and Phil seemed like the best bet.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

i think he will take the job (phil) and there wont be a lock out


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Latest from emplay*



Lakermike05 said:


> i think he will take the job (phil) and there wont be a lock out



And a cure for AIDS and world peace...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

i certainly hope for a cure for aids and hope for world peace....


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Espn report:Ric Bucher*

Ric Bucher has gone over almost every rumor that has been said about the coaching situation for the Lakers. All in all he said that Phil will be the lakers coach, but it wont be announced sooner than next week. Stein also says that he will be the coach. Ummmmmmmmm................screw all the rumors, screw all the facts, im not believing nothing until we hire a coach.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

As an outspoken critic of Kobes past,let me say that the though of bringing Phil back is a slap in Kobes face,unless he brought up the idea.The moment that book went to the publisher should have been the end of Phil coaching the lakers while Kobe was there.

i dont buy any of this "phil is waiting to get together with Kobe" nonsense.If I am Dr Buss,and kobe does work for me,i call kobe and say,meet me and phil next week we have to talk.is that not how the world operates???

This whole thing is verrrrry odd,and it is indeed best for all parties involved if Phil takes his show on the road..

Sorry Jeannie :boohoo:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

It's OK if Phil doesn't coach. The only problem I have is, who the hell *is* going to coach? Brian Shaw? Larry Brown? 

This has disaster written all over it. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Latest from emplay*

I'm not a GM, but isn't it kind of dim to start dishing out a guaranteed contract before you know whether or not there will be a next season?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Latest from emplay*



ClayVTrainum said:


> I'm not a GM, but isn't it kind of dim to start dishing out a guaranteed contract before you know whether or not there will be a next season?


maybe i am completely naive,but i would have to assume that there is binding provisions that clearly state that in the event of a lockout,there will be no payments made.Am i dead wrong???



> What makes me nervous is that hiring a good coach was a priority in this offseason. This team doesn't have a clear direction as to which way its going


you have just entered the "Knick zone"....


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Latest from emplay*



ClayVTrainum said:


> I'm not a GM, but isn't it kind of dim to start dishing out a guaranteed contract before you know whether or not there will be a next season?


No point in looking at it that way, because if the Lakers aren't willing to sign him because of the lockout issue somebody else will be. It makes me no difference though, I'm anxious just to find out who the coach is as opposed to simply being anxious about getting Phil.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Great After his interview we know less then we did yesterday. just great


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well that was basically worthless :rofl:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Recap: Phil says that he is still exploring his options. The question might be decided within a day or two he said specifically, "The Q will probably come in a day or two". Said the only things keeping him away from coaching the lakers are the ugly roster, and some personnel changes. Said that he had made a commitment to talking with the lakers first. So i guess nothing really happened. Not good or bad.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

At least that interview helped clear up alot of questions I had :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What I got from it.. Hes made LA his #1 priority.. They are talking. Personal and health issues are something to with it blah blah blah. Basically we dont know waht he meant by the roster and health thing. He coulda been calling out Kobe.. Or he wants to make trades and get a better team 

Basically he's gonna announce soon one way or the other. Thats all I take from this.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> What I got from it.. Hes made LA his #1 priority.. They are talking. Personal and health issues are something to with it blah blah blah. Basically we dont know waht he meant by the roster and health thing. He coulda been calling out Kobe.. Or he wants to make trades and get a better team
> 
> Basically he's gonna announce soon one way or the other. *Thats all I take from this*.


same here.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jackson says he's talking to Lakers, but no decision yet

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Phil Jackson expects to decide in ``another day or two'' whether he will return to coaching the Los Angeles Lakers or some other NBA team next season.

Jackson said Thursday night that he's talking to some teams about their vacancies, but giving first priority to the Lakers.

``There's been some talking going on, but nothing has been determined,'' he said from El Segundo on ABC's pregame NBA Finals show. ``We're kind of narrowing it down now and I know these teams have to have an answer.'' 

Jackson had a self-imposed mid-June deadline for reaching a decision about his coaching future. He took this season off after Lakers owner Jerry Buss didn't offer him a new contract last year.

``This is the biggest pregnant pause in history, waiting for me to make a decision about this,'' he said, adding it could come ``in another day or two.''

Jackson, who will turn 60 before the start of next season, has had health issues in the past. He told ABC that he's undergone four series of tests to make sure a possible return wouldn't be interrupted.

Jackson's successor, Rudy Tomjanovich, left the Lakers in February because of health issues and was replaced by interim coach Frank Hamblen.

Asked what would keep him from returning to the Lakers, Jackson said, ``The biggest thing with that would be situations that don't work well, roster situations that are capable of change, personnel situations that are capable of change.'' 

[More in URL]


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, at least he doesn't plan on taking much longer to decide his future, because its getting old.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Ask for Phil's Hand*



Brian34Cook said:


> And wasnt there a Phil Jackson thread for a reason?


I think the more significant news deserves its own thread. It can always be moved to the official thread later. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Ask for Phil's Hand*



Lionel The Laker from LG.net said:


> I have good new and bad news. The bad first: I was going to originally post the whole saga but now I will wait for the official announcement. I have heard about the Kobe rumors just as Emplay has. The good news is that its a done deal and Phillip is the coach. I want so bad to say what happened but I will wait.


 :banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basically, he want to coach Lakers next season but not untill we made some drastic changes in our roster. Hopefully, we do good on draft but with Mitch as GM, I have little hope or none.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds like Phil is shining the Lakers on. There's not enough money to bring him back and have to put up with un-coachable #8.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

There has been a report saying that the lakers are in no rush to sign him.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im pretty cheap they could sign me...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Diesel said:


> Sounds like Phil is shining the Lakers on. There's not enough money to bring him back and have to put up with un-coachable #8.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=35


----------

